# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  VirusTotal ругается на AutoLogger

## Hagehog

Здравствуйте

Я понимаю, что могут иметь место ложноположительные срабатывания, но, всё же, как бы вы прокомментировали, то, что при тестировании AutoLogger на virustotal.com выдается: Biadu ( Win32.Trojan.WisdomEyes.16070401.9500.9912 ); McAfee (BehavesLike.Win32.Dropper.wc)

Спасибо, искренне Ваш Параноик  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ProUser

Поддерживаю, вот отчет VirusTotal
https://www.virustotal.com/ru/file/4...is/1501060229/

----------


## regist

В качестве ответа процитирую свой же пост с другого форума 


> #*Win32.Trojan.WisdomEyes*
> Antivirus scan for 39c926526adb06ea4c75ac3b0cd77c0cf10b8da9fc0f449255  41678e9f2cff73 at 2017-05-10 08:40:00 UTC - VirusTotal
> Antivirus scan for 2c789261953e22b02550241bc22e8550be91c3da713ece10fd  2914235bfd6a5f at 2017-05-10 08:40:02 UTC - VirusTotal
> Antivirus scan for ff1b2a3760884da058c4ad89888fa8f9974fc4c373d3251c89  817ee71be0fa60 at 2017-05-10 08:41:10 UTC - VirusTotal
> Antivirus scan for 0f6236e0f99709ff628db0568e673da80292874d78ab89ca6c  3bb07e4813786e at 2017-05-10 08:59:02 UTC - VirusTotal
> Байду ругается на файлы с цифровой подписью от каспера, до этого видел, что он также обзывал тимвьювер также с цифровой подписью.
> Так что уже говорить, что он с таким же детектом ругается на Автологер, у которого никакой цифровой подписи нет и даже на Hello word завёрнутое в модуль от Автологера, с которого уже полгода не могу снять детект .
> [doublepost=1494406673][/doublepost]
> ссылка на отчёт Antivirus scan for 438edfdabd5d86424623f13378a9e886cc45b809e96cbc4a96  78263d0ff90cb4 at 2016-11-29 16:14:41 UTC - VirusTotal

----------


## mike 1

> Байду ругается на файлы с цифровой подписью от каспера


Аха, и кто-то же пользуется это Байдой  :Happy:   в топку его с такими фолсами  :094:

----------

